# how long until full grown



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I was just curious how long does it take for a rat to be considered full grown?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure about males, since the only one I've ever had was an adult, but my adult girls stopped growing at about 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd say 10-12 months. My girls were full grown by a year, but they did get a bit rounder lol


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

physically mature by 6 months but they do tend to continue filling out


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks ^_^


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Oh lordy, my girls have a ways to go, then... not sure how old they were when I got them, but they're definately not six months, and they keep getting bigger and bigger! Each time we go to the pet store and we see rats (with my roomie) it's either "aww, how come yours aren't as small and cute anymore?" or "omg, are they going to get THAT big?!"


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd say the same answer as star, 10-12 months. Girls seem to full out and become full-grown faster, though


----------

